

Career Path of a Programmer - cardmagic
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/career-path-of-a-programmer/

======
shaneofalltrad
"JUNIOR DEVELOPER: 0-3 Years of Experience (usually right out of college)" How
many jobs offer that much pay for 0 years of experience and how many Juniors
have even gone to College?

~~~
LyndsySimon
The salary bands seem about right to me - is definitely regional.

My first development job was in rural Arkansas, and paid around $35k. I had no
degree, and my experience was all from working on personal projects.

